# Tamping on delonghi eco 310



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I have just picked up a delonghi eco 310 it comes with a built in tamper but the basket is pressurised do I need to still tamp the grinds some say yes and some say no as I'm new to all this I'm not sure if I'm getting a sour shot or not due to tamping. Also I want to know if I can buy a normal non-pressurised basket and use that in the portafilter that comes with the machine.

If anyone requires pics let me know

But thanks for any advice


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

You should be levelling and tamping for good practice if nothing more!

You are right that the pressurised baskets take a lot of the skill out of espresso making.

Definitely get a standard non-pressurised basket ASAP. Assuming you have a half decent grinder this will allow you to develop the skills needed to properly extract espresso.

You should get a nice and solid well fitting tamper if you don't have one. Once you use non-pressurised baskets the tamper and tamp become incredibly important.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you know if a standard non pressurised basket is fine e to put straight in to the portafilter handle or would I have to fine one that fits to be able you use a standard basket? Thanks again


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Sam_d said:


> Do you know if a standard non pressurised basket is fine e to put straight in to the portafilter handle or would I have to fine one that fits to be able you use a standard basket? Thanks again


Just search ebay for 51mm unpressurized basket, it will fit the portafilter as it is without needing a different one or needing to modify it. You can buy one from delonghi spares site

https://www.4delonghi.co.uk/coffee-maker/espresso/filter/product.pl?pid=582612&path=606454,640993&refine=filter

but with postage will work out about £15 nearly as much as what you said you paid for the your coffee machine... you could pick one up on ebay for just over £3.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-2-Cup-51mm-Non-Pressurized-Filter-Basket-For-Breville-Delonghi-Krups/401166466956?hash=item5d67627f8c:g:1L4AAOSw8Dpb6bPL:rk:7f:0


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

^^ definitely do this and he ebay route is fine.

What grinder do you have / intend to buy to use with it?

Near in mind that grind size and quality will become very important with the new basket but this will allow you to make real coffee, which you simply cannot with the pressurised baskets


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the info will be looking in to it. Also as for a grinder I do no have a clue as of yet I was planning on and continuing to use illys espresso ground untill I get a capable grinder


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Sam_d said:


> Thanks for the info will be looking in to it. Also as for a grinder I do no have a clue as of yet I was planning on and continuing to use illys espresso ground untill I get a capable grinder


Worth trying so you see for yourself, but to make espresso in an unpressurised basket you have to grind freshly. You'll find that pre-ground flows too fast. You can try to compensate by overdosing the basket and tamping harder, but that way you aren't properly extracting the coffee.

Read around the forum.many people have been in your shoes trying to move on from pressurised baskets - it's definitely the way to go but unfortunately you will need a capable espresso grinder.

Luckily for you, lots of entry and mid level grinders for sale recently as lots of people have bought into the Niche and sold their existing.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So the pre ground illy espresso ground wouldn't work well in a non pressurised set up the ?

And thanks again mate


----------

